# Siren installation



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The trunk isn't the best place for the unit based on what circuits you need.
The ignition feed and lighting circuits are easily accessible from circuits in the center console. What type of signal does the park kill actually need? Ground in park? Power in park? Power in drive? Etc....


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sirens are prohibited in most States for private Vehicles


----------



## Trampas2010 (May 19, 2020)

The reason for its location is power source and wiring for emergency lights. Here are screen shots from installation guide.


----------



## Trampas2010 (May 19, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Sirens are prohibited in most States for private Vehicles


Im a first responder and have been given permission to have them.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Trampas2010 said:


> Im a first responder and have been given permission to have them.


Only emergency vehicles can have sirens. There are few exceptions but just being a first responder is not one of them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Wisconsin Emergency Vehicle Definition*
An emergency vehicle in Wisconsin is defined by *statute 340.01(3)*. The state states any vehicle driven by police, fire, or EMS; including ambulances is an emergency vehicle. The emergency vehicle light law extends to include conservation vehicles, federal bomb squads, volunteer firefighters, organ transport teams, and emergency vehicles driven by local, state, and county municipalities.

*347.38(4)*

(4) An authorized emergency vehicle shall be equipped with a siren, but such siren shall not be used except when such vehicle is operated in response to an emergency call or in the immediate pursuit of an actual or suspected violator of the law, when responding to but not upon returning from a fire alarm, when transporting an organ for human transplantation, or when transporting medical personnel for the purpose of performing human organ harvesting or transplantation immediately after the transportation, in which events the driver of such vehicle shall sound the siren when reasonably necessary to warn pedestrians and other drivers.


----------



## Trampas2010 (May 19, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Only emergency vehicles can have sirens. There are few exceptions but just being a first responder is not one of them.


All you need to know is I am legally allowed to have this per local laws and department SOP’s.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Trampas2010 said:


> Im a first responder and have been given permission to have them.


Who had permission to give you permission to have these Sirens and I assume Lights as well?


----------



## Trampas2010 (May 19, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Who had permission to give you permission to have these Sirens and I assume Lights as well?


Does anything I do personally affect you regardless if it is legal or not? No it doesn’t. This post was to get wiring help. Not be given 5th degree as to why I have it. In this case it is 100% legal in my state and with my department. For my personal privacy I do not feel like sharing anymore details in regards having a siren. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Trampas2010 said:


> Does anything I do personally affect you regardless if it is legal or not? No it doesn’t. This post was to get wiring help. Not be given 5th degree as to why I have it. In this case it is 100% legal in my state and with my department. For my personal privacy I do not feel like sharing anymore details in regards having a siren. Thank you for your concern.


CRUZETALK & Parent Company Vertical Scope do not endorse nor promote illegal activities of any kind


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Trampas2010 said:


> Does anything I do personally affect you regardless if it is legal or not? No it doesn’t.


Exactly. Just try to ignore it. I don't think he meant any harm, but I understand your frustration, especially when you're new to the group. 
...
A long time ago, in another universe, I had twin brothers as neighbors, and they joined the local volunteer fire department together to start their careers as firefighters. I can remember watching one of them mount his motor driven siren under the hood, and wire it up to the horn in his 1972 Chevy Vega.

When I read your first post, that image was the first thing that came to mind 

Best wishes to you in your new job !

Doug

.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Exactly. Just try to ignore it. I don't think he meant any harm, but I understand your frustration, especially when you're new to the group.
> ...
> A long time ago, in another universe, I had twin brothers as neighbors, and they joined the local volunteer fire department together to start their careers as firefighters. I can remember watching one of them mount his motor driven siren under the hood, and wire it up to the horn in his 1972 Chevy Vega.
> 
> ...


Yes. Long ago. Before you could buy $400 police sirens on the internet.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Yes. Long ago. Before you could buy $400 police sirens on the internet.


I understand. There is all sorts of stuff people can buy and use (illegally) when their intent is mischief.

Poking around on Google, what I see is that, for a volunteer firefighter, along with other first responders such as paramedics, in Texas (where I live), their personal vehicle, when equipped with the proper lights and siren, is deemed a legitimate emergency vehicle.

Seems logical that most states would have similar provisions.

So what was true way back when still applies today.

Doug



.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> Exactly. Just try to ignore it. I don't think he meant any harm, but I understand your frustration, especially when you're new to the group.
> ...
> A long time ago, in another universe, I had twin brothers as neighbors, and they joined the local volunteer fire department together to start their careers as firefighters. I can remember watching one of them mount his motor driven siren under the hood, and wire it up to the horn in his 1972 Chevy Vega.
> 
> ...



1972 Vega? Wow, that brings back memories. The first thing that comes to mind is check the gas and fill the oil. LOL.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

6speedTi said:


> 1972 Vega? Wow, that brings back memories. The first thing that comes to mind is check the gas and fill the oil. LOL.


Yeah, those aluminum 4-bangers were pretty bad. I don't understand how they ever passed qualification testing. Even sadder, in 1961, GM had an aluminum V8, the 215. You'd think they would have been well past teething problems by the the early 70's. 

Doug

.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> I understand. There is all sorts of stuff people can buy and use (illegally) when their intent is mischief.
> 
> Poking around on Google, what I see is that, for a volunteer firefighter, along with other first responders such as paramedics, in Texas (where I live), their personal vehicle, when equipped with the proper lights and siren, is deemed a legitimate emergency vehicle.
> 
> ...


Same here in Missouri. I think you also need to have license plates that indicate your field of service to qualify.

For better or worse though, even towing company flatbeds are now allowed to have emergency lights and sirens here.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Same here in Missouri. I think you also need to have license plates that indicate your field of service to qualify.


Speaking of lights and sirens, you have a very prominent supplier there in Fenton: Public Safety Upfitters .

Public Safety Emergency Vehicle Lights Siren Equipment and Accessories

Doug

.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> Exactly. Just try to ignore it. I don't think he meant any harm.


Harm?....no, but he seems to have a habit of trolling/antagonizing like this. Eddy is often informing people that certain actions and scenarios are illegal. Even when no indication of anything illegal or untoward has been made. It's gets real old, and isn't remotely productive or helpful.

Easiest option for lighting is to tap into an exterior light from the trunk area, just like they say. 

Keyed power can be had from the small auxiliary fuse holder near the battery at the trans fuse.

Pin 6, housing a white/orange wire at the shifter assembly wire connector, is the park switch.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> Yeah, those aluminum 4-bangers were pretty bad. I don't understand how they ever passed qualification testing. Even sadder, in 1961, GM had an aluminum V8, the 215. You'd think they would have been well past teething problems by the the early 70's.
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


The aluminum V8s only lasted one year longer than the Cosworth Vega did, and they had block porosity problems, issues with the oil pump gears eating through their housings, blowing out plugs and numerous other problems, analogous to the Cosworth engines. I believe the 215s are more loved simply because there was more of them made(it powered several vehicles, not just one special variant) and of course it's legacy through racing and it history as the small block of the UK. But the fact that GM sold the engine to the Brits should be the first clue they weren't happy with it.


----------



## Trampas2010 (May 19, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Harm?....no, but he seems to have a habit of trolling/antagonizing like this. Eddy is often informing people that certain actions and scenarios are illegal. Even when no indication of anything illegal or untoward has been made. It's gets real old, and isn't remotely productive or helpful.
> 
> Easiest option for lighting is to tap into an exterior light from the trunk area, just like they say.
> 
> ...


thank you for your help. I had a feeling that the person was probably just trying to stir the pot.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> The aluminum V8s only lasted one year longer than the Cosworth Vega did, and they had block porosity problems, issues with the oil pump gears eating through their housings, blowing out plugs and numerous other problems, analogous to the Cosworth engines. I believe the 215s are more loved simply because there was more of them made(it powered several vehicles, not just one special variant) and of course it's legacy through racing and it history as the small block of the UK. But the fact that GM sold the engine to the Brits should be the first clue they weren't happy with it.


I've never laid hands on a 215, so I only know what I've read. No doubt, poor casting yields drove the cost up resulting in its demise. I was not aware of user problems, but that does indeed dovetail with manufacturing problems.

Besides its long legacy with Rover, the 215 provided the basis for the cast iron Buick small block V8's and the ubiquitous V6's. All shared the same 4.240" bore centers. So, while the aluminum 215 was long gone, it's cast iron descendants were still around over 40 years later.

Doug

.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Speaking of lights and sirens, you have a very prominent supplier there in Fenton: Public Safety Upfitters .
> 
> Public Safety Emergency Vehicle Lights Siren Equipment and Accessories
> 
> ...


Never heard of them before.


----------

